# Dog Walking, Pet Sitting and other services offered (areas around Blackpool/Preston)



## katie21 (Mar 16, 2012)

Now available for dog walks all day! So if you would like your dog walking while your out at work, in the early morning or in the evenings, please feel free to give me a shout! Half an hour to an hour and a half! Whatever suits your dog!

Offering Pet Sitting in your own home, in order to help stick to your pets routine and make their time while you are away as fun and stress free as possible! I like to stick to there daily routine as much as possible just add extra cuddles!

Happy to care for pets large and small! From goldfish to horses! and more than happy to look after animals that need a little bit more attention like medication, regular walks, special diets etc.

Can happily travel in and around Blackpool, covering from Freckleton to Cleveleys!

Give me a message if you need a hand!

[email protected] 
or
Facebook search: PetSitting Blackpool
or
send me a private message for contact telephone numbers.

Prices:

Dog Walks:
Half an Hour = £5.50
Hour = £8

House Sitting:
Cat = £7 per day
Dog = £10 per day 
Small Furries/small pets = £6 per day
Horses = £15 per day

Discount given when numerous pets

Extras:
Nail Clips = £5
Anal glands = £7
Bath = £7


----------



## samcrombleholme (Aug 9, 2012)

katie21 said:


> Trainee veterinary nurse offering dog walking, pet sitting and many other pet related tasks! This includes nail clips, flea and worming application, baths, bandage maintenance, and transport to vets/groomers. More than happy to try and offer help for anything you need. I live in Kirkham and so I am more than happy to travel to Blackpool, Preston and all surrounding areas including Lytham, St Anne's, Freckleton, Warton, Poulton, Cleveleys, Thornton, Bispham etc. For more information just message me, and I can give you contact details if you'd like to discuss it further. Thank you


Hi Katie, I have a Lab/Staff cross, 6 months old who would love a walk in the day time whilst were working. We live just near Kirkham (Salwick). Please can you contact me to discuss? Thanks Samantha (07709453489)


----------



## Lindsay27 (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

I need someone to take care of my guinea pigs for 2 weeks from the 21st May, ideally in their home. They are very precious to us and we need someone who will really take great care of them.
My number is 07792572033.

Many Thanks

Lindsay


----------



## mrsh1968 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for a dog sitter for a week from 28th July could you contact me re prices and availability 07718618603. Thanks Jo.


----------



## Markbpl (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Katie, just wondering if you are free for cat sitting once a day in Lytham st Anne's near airport. Due to let down on a cat sitter to administer injection once a day I'm seeking a person to cat sit and inject diabetic cat. Please feel free to contact me on 07712497565. Parents will be on premises but they do not feel comfortable doing it. Thanks

Mark


----------



## Cat6440 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi there,

I am looking for a dog sitter, I live in clayton brook near Bamber bridge/Chorley

Let me know if you are still interested: [email protected]


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Could I recommend people to use the Personal Message (PM) system rather than post your phone numbers over the internet where anyone can access them?


----------

